# Nova Pen Plus Jaws



## LagniappeRob

Scanned but didn't see this listed in the forum.

NOVA Pen Plus Jaw Set


Supposedly a trial run, only 80 sets made. Mine is with FedEx...


----------



## LagniappeRob

Added smaller image as an attachment, the one from their website was huge


----------



## thewishman

Those look awesome! Can't wait to see your review.


----------



## mikespenturningz

Those look awesome. I ordered a set...


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Really cool.


----------



## Whaler

LagniappeRob said:


> Scanned but didn't see this listed in the forum.
> 
> NOVA Pen Plus Jaw Set
> 
> 
> Supposedly a trial run, only 80 sets made. Mine is with FedEx...



Thanks for the heads up, I just ordered a set.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore

I chased up Teknatool for something similar, they weren't available then, so  I made my own, should have waited another year. Maybe I gave them the idea!!!!!
Certainly works well. 
Kryn


----------



## healeydays

Just ordered one this morning.


----------



## fitzman163

Just ordered my set hope it works well.


----------



## walshjp17

Ordered a set as well.  Certainly beefier and cheaper than the PSI Pen Drilling Chuck.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## flyitfast

walshjp17 said:


> Ordered a set as well. Certainly beefier and cheaper than the PSI Pen Drilling Chuck. Thanks for the heads up.


 
They do look much stronger, and probably more accurate than the one from PSI. However, you do have to have a chuck to put them on plus jaw change time, or a dedicated chuck if you do a lot of drilling. Just became more expensive!?
Just sayin'. However, I think I'll probably get a set too.
gordon


----------



## triw51

Besides drilling blanks what would you use these jaws for in pen making?


----------



## Dan Masshardt

triw51 said:


> Besides drilling blanks what would you use these jaws for in pen making?



Drilling blanks is enough for me.  The pin jaws do work quite reliably though.  

The factor do still having to change jaws for other functions is still the issue of inconvenience though.


----------



## keithbyrd

Just ordered mine!


----------



## healeydays

Chucks are available reasonably priced if you look.
Nova Chuck | eBay


----------



## Marc

Just a couple of cautionary notes:

1.  They are made to fit on the tek-na-tools chucks, Supernova and G-3.  There is a ridge line that runs around the jaw plate that makes the fit on other chucks problematic.
2.  Note that there is only one hole in the jaws for the screw.  The Nova chucks all are made to accomodate two screws per jaw.  This introduces a potential problem with securely holding the jaws to the chuck.
3.  the length of the jaws (necessary to accomodate the pen blank), combined with the single screw hole can intoduce some issues when drilling.  Mainly, not a secure enough hold on the blank, which can make your holes less precise than you generally want.

All in, these issues can be overcome, but wanted you to know some things to watch for.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Marc,

Do you have a set? Are these cautions from experience? #1 is obvious and stated on the page. 

For 2/3 (really the same issue): There's no picture of it straight on, so I was curious if it was 2 or 4 screw holes as well. I have mine in hand tomorrow.  I have another Nova chuck with only 2 holes but the jaws are in the way on that one. This one the 3rd and 4th holes should be pretty close to where the long round hole in the jaws are - so I wondered if they aren't there.  I specifically went looking for a straight on picture of one and couldn't find one. That said, my existing 2 screw jaws hold fine but aren't this long.


EDIT - Just called Nova to ask.  These jaws have 2 screws EACH - 4 screws total.  The long hole down the jaw is for the 2nd screw in each jaw.  So 2 & 3 are non-issues.


----------



## healeydays

From their site...


Key Points: The latest Chuck accessory from NOVA, under limited edition BETA release pending a full release later in the year. Stocks are strictly limited for this BETA release, with only 80 jaws available, first come, first served. *This jaw set will fit on any NOVA chuck*. A test report is included with every jaw to get customer feedback.  The normal full two year warranty still applies to this BETA release.


----------



## Marc

Wow, did I screw that up.  Nova also makes a pin jaw set (JSPIN) that has the one screw per jaw and will fit any Nova chuck.  The pen jaw set is as you described.  

There may still be issues with the pen jaws not fitting other chucks.

I like Nova products and have the 2024 lathe, which is awesome.  I have the SuperNova chuck and the Titan chuck - both are great chucks.


----------



## Whaler

Marc said:


> Wow, did I screw that up.  Nova also makes a pin jaw set (JSPIN) that has the one screw per jaw and will fit any Nova chuck.  The pen jaw set is as you described.
> 
> There may still be issues with the pen jaws not fitting other chucks.
> 
> I like Nova products and have the 2024 lathe, which is awesome.  I have the SuperNova chuck and the Titan chuck - both are great chucks.



I too am a Nova fan, DVR-XP, G-3 & Super Nova 2.


----------



## Russknan

Mine should arrive Saturday. Looking forward to trying them! Russ


----------



## islandturner

LagniappeRob said:


> EDIT - Just called Nova to ask. These jaws have 2 screws EACH - 4 screws total. The long hole down the jaw is for the 2nd screw in each jaw. So 2 & 3 are non-issues.


 
I wondered what that strange hole was for, at the top end of the jaws...!  It is for the second machine screw. I guess you install the screw by reaching down through this hole, with a long Allan key. 

I have the pin jaw set, and it works fine for drilling blanks. If I didn't already have it, I'd definately buy this new set.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Marc said:


> Wow, did I screw that up.  Nova also makes a pin jaw set (JSPIN) that has the one screw per jaw and will fit any Nova chuck.  The pen jaw set is as you described.
> ...



It sounded like 1st hand experience. You had me worried... No harm, no foul. You were just trying to look out for others.


----------



## LagniappeRob

islandturner said:


> I have the pin jaw set, and it works fine for drilling blanks. If I didn't already have it, I'd definately buy this new set.



I don't know if I'd saw "fine". It works ok - usually. A few times I've taken as long or longer to setup drilling long holes (like realistic cigars). I have the PSI for pen blanks, and it did well for a while but one of the jaws has taken a lean to the outside. I haven't taken it apart to see what's going on.  Looking at these I think these will be my go to (hopefully).


----------



## islandturner

LagniappeRob said:


> islandturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pin jaw set, and it works fine for drilling blanks. If I didn't already have it, I'd definately buy this new set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd saw "fine". *It works ok - usually.* A few times I've taken as long or longer to setup drilling long holes (like realistic cigars).
Click to expand...

 
Yes, I'd agree with that, Rob. 

I've learned that when drilling in the NOVA pin jaws, the blank must be either perfectly square or round along its length. I typically round them, before drilling. The more 'unsquare' or 'unround' the blank is, the more likely that it may not be turning 'true' in the pin jaws. In other words, the ends of the blank may be turning in a small oval, and will cause 'wobble' on the bit as it advances into the end. 

When you get it right, it drills perfectly smoothly. If the blank is not true, and improperly locked in the jaws, you get wobble. (This may also be the case with this new jaw set.)

I don't know if I'm saying this well, but I'm sure you understand what I mean? 

Steve


----------



## Dan Masshardt

I vote for better than okay for the pin jaws.  They've worked very well for me.    

I'd rather have the new ones though for blank drilling.  Looks like just the right thing.  Unfortunately, too many other things on my do buy list.


----------



## MrPukaShell

Seems like they hold your pen mandrel too.  How nice would that be, drill and then turn with the same chuck.  Just a thought


----------



## healeydays

MrPukaShell said:


> Seems like they hold your pen mandrel too.  How nice would that be, drill and then turn with the same chuck.  Just a thought



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## KenV

MrPukaShell said:


> Seems like they hold your pen mandrel too.  How nice would that be, drill and then turn with the same chuck.  Just a thought



Sounds like time to purchase a 1/4 by 20 coupling nut for about 50 cents (less if you are not in Alaska) and try that.


----------



## edstreet

Marc said:


> Just a couple of cautionary notes:
> 
> 1.  They are made to fit on the tek-na-tools chucks, Supernova and G-3.  There is a ridge line that runs around the jaw plate that makes the fit on other chucks problematic.
> 2.  Note that there is only one hole in the jaws for the screw.  The Nova chucks all are made to accomodate two screws per jaw.  This introduces a potential problem with securely holding the jaws to the chuck.
> 3.  the length of the jaws (necessary to accomodate the pen blank), combined with the single screw hole can intoduce some issues when drilling.  Mainly, not a secure enough hold on the blank, which can make your holes less precise than you generally want.
> 
> All in, these issues can be overcome, but wanted you to know some things to watch for.



You mean jaws like this?





Single screws combined with the quarter circle arch on the bottom of the jaw holds it in place fairly well.  The only movement you will have is rotational and that depends on what you are drilling.



healeydays said:


> Chucks are available reasonably priced if you look.
> Nova Chuck | eBay



Sorry, that's not reasonable priced.

I also ordered one tonight.  Been pondering if it was even worht it so I figured why not, splurge some.


----------



## mikespenturningz

My set shipped out on Thursday. I think these will be a great addition to my pin jaw set. I have had a few times that I wished that I had only the 2 points of hit. Mostly with a blank that is not square. These jaws will fix that issue.


----------



## hobo

I've  Had a set of these for over a year now,  they are good for drilling  to fit tubes but needs to have a good square blank otherswise  hole is not centred correctly.   I believe they fit all technatool  chucks, certainly the Nova, Supernova and G3, they also fit Sorby's patriot chuck. I use for holding 95% of square blanks and keep mine permanently attached to a G3, I would say a worthwhile investment at £25:00.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Hobo - I'm guessing you were an alpha tester then?  I was having trouble finding any references to it at all.  Google kept wanting to change it from "Nove pEn plus jaws" to "Nova pIn jaws"  on me. You see any differences from yours of a year ago and this beta test run?


----------



## LagniappeRob

Oh, and that made me forget why I was coming back to this thread...  

I just got a text that my package has been dropped off at the house. 4 more hours 'til I get to go home though.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

LagniappeRob said:


> Hobo - I'm guessing you were an alpha tester then?  I was having trouble finding any references to it at all.  Google kept wanting to change it from "Nove pEn plus jaws" to "Nova pIn jaws"  on me. You see any differences from yours of a year ago and this beta test run?



Unless he's referring to the pin jaws??


----------



## edstreet

Just called teknatool they have 17 jaws left on stock as of this post.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Dan Masshardt said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo - I'm guessing you were an alpha tester then?  I was having trouble finding any references to it at all.  Google kept wanting to change it from "Nove pEn plus jaws" to "Nova pIn jaws"  on me. You see any differences from yours of a year ago and this beta test run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he's referring to the pin jaws??
Click to expand...


True - I'm not thinking very well today. Tired - up most of the night for work, and been fighting a stomach bug.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

LagniappeRob said:


> True - I'm not thinking very well today. Tired - up most of the night for work, and been fighting a stomach bug.



I'm not saying that's the case - was just wondering.


----------



## healeydays

edstreet said:


> Just called teknatool they have 17 jaws left on stock as of this post.



Kind of figured they might go fast once it was announced over here...


----------



## edstreet

healeydays said:


> Kind of figured they might go fast once it was announced over here...



Guy on the phone said shocked they were still in stock.


----------



## LagniappeRob

It's here. Confirmed there are 2 holes on each jaw. Well 1x whole hole, and 1x 3/4+ hole where the screws go. No screws were included in the box. I know I have them, but seems like they'd put 4 screws in there. There's not that much cost on that.


----------



## edstreet

wait 2 holes?  That is not what teknatool told me on the phone today.  Which model did you buy?


----------



## LagniappeRob

2 hole PER jaw. 4 holes total.   I bought the one I linked to in the OP.


----------



## edstreet

Have photo's yet?   Would like to see.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Here... haven't mounted them yet, but I think this will show what you want.


----------



## edstreet

ok that is weird.  it is going to take a long bit to reach that area.  In truth you can probably just use the outer screw, esp with that quarter circle ridge on the bottom.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

edstreet said:


> ok that is weird.  it is going to take a long bit to reach that area.  In truth you can probably just use the outer screw, esp with that quarter circle ridge on the bottom.



A T-handle key should fit no problem is think.  I forget the exact size of these screws but harbor freight has sets of the long T handles cheap.


----------



## Dave Turner

I've been very happy with my pin jaw set for drilling blanks, but I ordered these Pen Plus jaws because I'd like to compare them and Father's Day is coming up - can't have too many toys!


----------



## mikespenturningz

I always turn my blanks between centers to knock off the corners. Then I put them into the pin jaws and drill them. If you don't do this step you really don't get the center of the blank you are off by whatever the dimensions of the blank are off. The only way to ensure you are perfectly on center is to know where that center is and make sure the blank is turning on that center. Using this method you can make center where ever you want it.

For instance if I screw up and make a segment that is not centered I can just move the center of the blank to that spot and drill away after I turn the blank between centers that I choose. Then I can put the blank in my chuck and it will rotate on the new center that I made.



LagniappeRob said:


> islandturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pin jaw set, and it works fine for drilling blanks. If I didn't already have it, I'd definately buy this new set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd saw "fine". It works ok - usually. A few times I've taken as long or longer to setup drilling long holes (like realistic cigars). I have the PSI for pen blanks, and it did well for a while but one of the jaws has taken a lean to the outside. I haven't taken it apart to see what's going on.  Looking at these I think these will be my go to (hopefully).
Click to expand...


----------



## mikespenturningz

I don't see 2 holes in this image? Is that an image of the ones that you actually received? Are you talking about the holes in the chuck itself?




LagniappeRob said:


> Here... haven't mounted them yet, but I think this will show what you want.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

mikespenturningz said:


> I don't see 2 holes in this image? Is that an image of the ones that you actually received?



I believe the long flutes that holds the blank has a screw hole at the bottom of it.


----------



## mikespenturningz

Thanks Dan I see it now. Thought I was going blind for a second there. Nice to have a brother to show me.


----------



## edstreet

Dan Masshardt said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok that is weird.  it is going to take a long bit to reach that area.  In truth you can probably just use the outer screw, esp with that quarter circle ridge on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A T-handle key should fit no problem is think.  I forget the exact size of these screws but harbor freight has sets of the long T handles cheap.
Click to expand...


If they are like other jaws the screws are universal.





Teknatool also has the spares on the website.
NOVA Chuck Fastening Spares

They list


> 8 x M6 Screws
> 1 x M3 Allen Key/Wrench
> 1 x M4 Allen Key/Wrench
> 1 x M6 Grubscrew
> 1 x Fibre Washer



The M3 key, grubscrew and washer is for the insert adapter.

I suppose any long Allen shaft M4 should fit nicely in there,  Afterall the jaw grip length is 1 1/2" so 2"+ should fit.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Just chucked up a couple blanks.  I promised my better half Tammy a particular pen from a Chipped Mint and Chocolate Euro Blank from ClassicNib, and 1 for inventory. It did beautifully as expected. Nice tight grip. No play.   The Allen key that came with the chuck originally is long enough to put the inner screws in. 

One thing I need to look closer at. It felt tighter when I left the blank above the screw holes. So 1/4" or so from the bottom. It gripped fine and the only place I saw a noticeable mark (like I care since it's going to be turned anyway) was on the paper label.

Short answer: I like it better than p*I*n jaws or the smaller PSI chuck.


----------



## thewishman

Thanks, Rob. I was looking forward to a review.


----------



## edstreet

:BIG SIGH:



> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> TEKNATOOL USA INC. just sent you a refund
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jun 18, 2013 12:51:45 PDT | Transaction ID: xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Dear Ed Street,
> 
> TEKNATOOL USA INC. just sent you a full refund of $53.98 USD for your purchase.
> If you have any questions about this refund, please contact TEKNATOOL USA INC..
> The refund will go to your PayPal account.
> To see all the transaction details, please log into your PayPal account. It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in your account.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Merchant information:
> TEKNATOOL USA INC.
> usaservicefl@teknatool.com
> 
> 
> Notes from merchant:
> Due to a Technical problem with Pay Pal and Go-Daddy. The Beta Run forThe Nova Pen plus jaw set was oversold.
> Therefore Orders will be cancelled and refunds issued. Sorry for the inconvenience. Stock may become available late August. Keep a look out!!
> 
> 
> Original transaction details
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Payment details
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Shipping and handling: $13.99 USD
> Insurance: N/A
> 
> Total: $53.98 USD
> 
> Refund to PayPal Balance: $53.98 USD
> 
> 
> Invoice Number: xxxxxxxx
> 
> Sincerely,
> PayPal



Nuff said.

Now lets see those jaws put to good use!!!


----------



## keithbyrd

Received my jaws yesterday - awesome - I needed to make a finial for a statesman pen and just chuck up a piece of the blank I made the pen from and turned it out - too easy!


----------



## eliasbboy

Mine came in the mail Friday and I finally had a chance to play with them today.

The allen wrench include with my original Nova is long enough to use length-wise and turn the screw in the bottom of the "flute".   Coincidentally, I also received my large pen blank drilling vice from PSI on the same day.  I had already ordered that when this thread came up.   I will most likely keep the Nova and return the PSI, but I need to tinker some more.


----------



## edstreet

eliasbboy said:


> Mine came in the mail Friday and I finally had a chance to play with them today.
> 
> The allen wrench include with my original Nova is long enough to use length-wise and turn the screw in the bottom of the "flute".   Coincidentally, I also received my large pen blank drilling vice from PSI on the same day.  I had already ordered that when this thread came up.   I will most likely keep the Nova and return the PSI, but I need to tinker some more.




How about a side by side compare?  Would be interesting to see that.


----------



## mikespenturningz

OK a few notes about these new pen jaws. They are massive compared to the pin jaws. This allows me to mount my blank in them and easily be able to see the back of the blank while drilling. I really like this as I can see exactly what is going on with the entire blank as I drill. The pin jaws are just short enough some of the blank is quite a ways back so I really have to work to see what is going on. This is especially difficult when I am trying to watch my segments for signs of stress. 

The pen jaws have a nice large area behind the jaw that allows the corners of the blank to not come into play. This means that if you have a blank that is not square that will be taken out of the drilling equation when you actually clamp down on it. Also these jaws take a very large bite and hold thing very stable. 

These jaws also open up much wider than the pin jaws and this means that I can put a larger blank into it. I have often had a blank that is just a little too large to fit diagonally in the pin jaws. This will not be an issue at all with these. 

Last but not least. These are powerful jaws you can really clamp down on them if you want to. Not that this is really necessary but these jaws are definitely big boy jaws. 

I am very happy that I purchased them, they will be my standard jaws for pen drilling.

Hope this helps you all.


----------



## Whaler

Mine came today so I had to drill a couple blanks. I am impressed, the jaws are beautifully machined and definitely heavy duty. I tried it on my G3 and Super Nova 2, worked fine on both but they will reside on the Super Nova 2, much nicer chuck to use.


----------



## fitzman163

I also received my set this week drilled the first hole of my career dead nuts on! Money well spent!


----------



## KenV

If you do not want to wait -- and with shipping the cost was less.  Nova wanted a lot for shipping USPS to Alaska.  

The Pen Jaws for the Sorby Patriot Chuck interchange with the Nova jaws.

Robert Sorby Patriot Chuck at The Best Things

About 2/3 of the way down the page.

The Best Things has been around for a good while, and have purchased tools from there from time to time over the years.  Always satisfied with quality and service.   But they are not a pen turning vendor.


----------



## healeydays

Well, I used my NOVA Pen Plus Jaws for the 1st time last night and I think I'm in love.  Talk about quick and easy...

Mike B


----------



## healeydays

So now that you guys have had the NOVA Pen Plus Jaws for a couple months now, do you still love it?  I have been wearing out drill bits as I have been using mine alot.  One concern is I wish it would be able to grab a little smaller material.  The other one is I wish I had a auto turning tailstock handwheel cause after 20 blanks, I'm starting to feel it...

Mike B


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Has anybody heard anything about teknatool's plans to offer these?


----------



## healeydays

They are now back in stock.

NOVA Pen Plus Jaw Set


----------



## Alzey

healeydays said:


> .  The other one is I wish I had a auto turning tailstock handwheel cause after 20 blanks, I'm starting to feel it...
> 
> Mike B



I know how you feel. I used a delta mini lathe this weekend to drill out a 10" pepper mill. Need to make a larger wheel


----------



## KenV

Note that the Sorby Patriot jaws including the pen drilling jaws do fit the Nova Chuck.  The Sorby jaws were a bit less expensive with shipping than the Nova jaws.


----------



## healeydays

$3 difference.


----------



## keithbyrd

I am REALLY liking mine -:biggrin: they are super to work with!:biggrin::biggrin:



healeydays said:


> So now that you guys have had the NOVA Pen Plus Jaws for a couple months now, do you still love it?  I have been wearing out drill bits as I have been using mine alot.  One concern is I wish it would be able to grab a little smaller material.  The other one is I wish I had a auto turning tailstock handwheel cause after 20 blanks, I'm starting to feel it...
> 
> Mike B


----------



## hazmat74

Quick question on these jaws: Where do you order them from?? I've been to the teknatool site and their "order online" link goes to some page that isn't even built yet. I've gone to a bunch of their dealers from their dealer pages, but can't find a single one carrying the Pen Plus jaws. I'd like to order a set this weekend, but can't do that if I can't figure out where to order from. Help!


----------



## tool-man

The Technatool link does not work for me either.
Try eBay, item # 321196464720
Buy it now $39.99 with free shipping.  Claims to be a Nova authorized on line retailer. Listing says more than 10 are available.  (I have no connection with this seller, have not bought from him before.)


hazmat74 said:


> Quick question on these jaws: *Where do you order them from??* I've been to the teknatool site and their "order online" link goes to some page that isn't even built yet. I've gone to a bunch of their dealers from their dealer pages, but can't find a single one carrying the Pen Plus jaws. I'd like to order a set this weekend, but can't do that if I can't figure out where to order from. Help!


----------



## walshjp17

Try WoodTurningz - Lathes and Chucks.  They seem to have them in stock.


----------



## hazmat74

Thanks, folks. Ordered, and now the antsy waiting game begins.


----------



## yaroslaw

Anybody knows, will they fit PSI Barracuda 2?


----------



## Marc

I have a set coming as well.


----------



## Bruce markwardt

I ordered a set yesterday!


----------



## stonepecker

I have read every comment twice.   Finally talked myself into ordering a set today.
Hope that this will solve my drilling problems.

Any more comments about them from the guys who have them would be welcomed.


----------



## BayouPenturner

I have not bruised a blank since I have been using mine.


----------



## joefrog

Whaler said:


> Mine came today so I had to drill a couple blanks. I am impressed, the jaws are beautifully machined and definitely heavy duty. I tried it on my G3 and Super Nova 2, worked fine on both but they will reside on the Super Nova 2, much nicer chuck to use.



Help me out here -- I have the G3.  What's the difference in that and the Super Nova 2?

Thanks!


----------



## kovalcik

The G3 is smaller than the Nova 2.  You can put a G3 (~3.1lbs) on a mini lathe while the Nova 2 (~5.5lbs)  is designed for bigger lathes.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

kovalcik said:


> The G3 is smaller than the Nova 2.  You can put a G3 (~3.1lbs) on a mini lathe while the Nova 2 (~5.5lbs)  is designed for bigger lathes.



You can put either chuck on any lathe (with the correct thread pattern).   But it is true that the g3 is recommended for mini lathes. 

Some people claim that the extra weight of the 2 is hard on a minis bearings.  Others disagree.  

Also, many people with larger lathes still use the g3.  It's not really inferior.  

Also, there are different key designs in each chuck.   Interchangeable jaws though.


----------



## edstreet

OK, so instead of re-posting things that I done I should just post the link instead.



http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/chuck-113404/

or rather.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/chuck-113404/#post1567751


----------



## hazmat74

stonepecker said:


> I have read every comment twice.   Finally talked myself into ordering a set today.
> Hope that this will solve my drilling problems.
> 
> Any more comments about them from the guys who have them would be welcomed.



I picked mine up a few weeks ago and really like them. Easy to get your blank perfectly drilled, every time. I have some stock that looks like half round, but longer on the un-round side. This stuff chucked up and drilled perfectly. I have zero complaints and glad I bought them. Running from the basement to the garage to drill a blank wasn't enjoyable.


----------



## stonepecker

Mine arrived yesterday.  Company from out of state also arrived.  I didn't get to open them till just a little while ago.  First thing I noticed was there were no screws with them.  Second thing was there wasn't any wrench for the screws.

Forgive a beginner but shouldn't these be included with the jaws?  This is the first extra set I have ever bought......so I am not sure about this.  Just thought I would ask those that know.

Thanks,  Wayne


----------



## Whaler

Use the screws and hex wrench that came with your chuck. You can order extras from Nova if you wish.


----------



## Carl Fisher

I've been using the pin jaws for a few years now.  My pen plus jaws came in Thursday from that ebay seller linked in an earlier post.  So far I do like the extra length on the grip and the ability to hold a wider blank. 

Time will tell.


----------



## joefrog

So what's the verdict?  A must have, or a gimmick?


----------



## hazmat74

They're definitely not a gimmick. I can't really say they're a must have, particularly if you have other options readily available. I imagine, like most things turning-oriented, it will all come down to personal opinion. Personally, I'm very happy with them and prefer drilling blanks with my lathe rather than my drill press. As I'm currently not turning other items that require the use of a chuck, I don't get bogged down in forever swapping jaws AND I didn't pay out a mess of money for a "special" pen blank drilling chuck. That's my perspective on it, anyway.

ETA: It also gives me a very good reason to purchase another chuck, so I don't have to swap jaws regularly when I finally do move on to turning other items.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Not a gimmick at all. I like so much I've been wanting another chuck just to keep them mounted for easy use and still have a chuck for other work. Much stronger than the PSI pen blank chuck.


----------



## walshjp17

LagniappeRob said:


> I like so much I've been wanting another chuck just to keep them mounted for easy use and still have a chuck for other work.



My thoughts exactly.  So, I recently bought a reconditined SuperNova 2 and now have the Pens Plus jaws permanently mounted on a G3 that I can swap between my Jet 1642 and Rikon Mini (with the appropriate spindle adapters).


----------



## kovalcik

Question about pen jaws in general.  When I drill on the drill press, I always make sure the blank is backed up on the bottom with solid wood so the drill bit cannot break through.  Can you back up the blank in the pen jaws or do you just stop short and cut off the last bit?


----------



## LagniappeRob

Depends on the blank. If it's something that's real smooth and doesn't want to rip, I'll let it come through but really slow and easy. It's I'm worried about the blank, I leave it long, drill short and cut off the end.  Controlling the tail stock's quill speed is easier than a drill press, so it's not that hard to control it.


----------



## mikespenturningz

I like these jaws for wood blanks but they don't work at all for my segmented blanks. I will use them but not as much as the pin jaws.


----------



## yaroslaw

kovalcik said:


> Question about pen jaws in general.  When I drill on the drill press, I always make sure the blank is backed up on the bottom with solid wood so the drill bit cannot break through.  Can you back up the blank in the pen jaws or do you just stop short and cut off the last bit?



Yes you can, but I found it necessity only on trustone. Everything other drills perfectly on the lathe without a blowout (if you leave at least 1-2mm extra, cause some very small chipouts can occur even on woods).


----------



## yaroslaw

And actually, for trustone I just glue a piece of sacrifice hard wood with CA(cutoffs often).


----------



## MichaelD

Far superior to my DP vise or pen vise on the DP.  I only use my lathe for pens. All my other work is flat boards so no swapping chucks as yet.


----------



## djjenner

Bought a set last time I visited Woodcraft near Orlando, very good. Previously I had tried drilling on my drill press, but there was insuficient travel on the quill.
The fact that the inner corner of the jaws has been machined out (to allow for the fixing screws) is a plus as if your blank is out of square they will still locate ok.


----------



## LeeR

I used my Pen Plus jaws for the first time today.  Excellent.  I have both  G3 and a Precision Midi chucks for my Rikon 12x16 Mini lathe.  I think I'll just leave the jaws on the Precision Midi chuck -- they will get plenty of use.  

I seldom go to Harbor Freight for tools, but I did buy a set of their metric T-handle hex wrenches.  The set was something like $6.99 and I used a 20% off coupon.  Really makes jaw changes easier.


----------



## SteveG

I am in the process of returning a new set of the Pen Plus jaws. The problem is that the contact (or gripping) surfaces of the jaws are not parallel, but rather diverge a bit. The result is the work piece can move side-to-side when mounted in the chuck. Same result when tried on all three Nova chucks I own (Two are nearly new.) I carefully followed the setup procedure. I am just going to get a replacement set. I really like the jaws, allowing for the flaw in this particular set.


----------



## hughdrbf

SteveG said:


> I am in the process of returning a new set of the Pen Plus jaws. The problem is that the contact (or gripping) surfaces of the jaws are not parallel, but rather diverge a bit. The result is the work piece can move side-to-side when mounted in the chuck. Same result when tried on all three Nova chucks I own (Two are nearly new.) I carefully followed the setup procedure. I am just going to get a replacement set. I really like the jaws, allowing for the flaw in this particular set.



Steve, interesting that you posted this - I, too, have a new set of Pen Plus jaws and mounted them, as instructed, on a new G3 chuck. I have the same issue/problem:












Seems strange that Nova/Teknatool would produce something so obviously wrong. 

Steve, did you talk with them about this? I'm curious what their response was.

Quick question for other Pen Jaws owners - are yours machined unparallel as well?

Thanks.

Hugh


----------



## SteveG

I bought the jaws thru Amazon, and am just sending them back. But before getting the return auth, I did call Teknatool, and their response was that the jaws should be parallel and this is a defect. I hope I do not get another set that might be part of a bad run. There is no way to consistently get good drilling results with these. My set looked just like yours...same gap, and if you clamp in a true cylinder, such as a ground steel rod you get the same result.


----------



## Bruce markwardt

My set also has the issues with the jaws not being parallel.  It's limited me to using them for roughing, then I go to a collet chuck for anything requiring accuracy.  The jaws are a good idea but in my case anyway, poorly executed.


----------



## hughdrbf

Mahalo Steve. I did set a true metal cylinder in there and verified the issue with that. Bought mine directly from Teknatool. Called them this afternoon and spoke with a guy by the name of Michael. I offered, and he asked for me to email to him the pictures. Did so and am expecting a call back from him tomorrow. I'm presuming they'll identify them as a defective build and will send me a replacement set.

Hugh


----------



## charliekap

*Nova G3 and Pen Jaws Plus*

Unfortunately, I need to add to this conversation as my Pens Plus Jaws set just arrived (along with a new Nova G3) and I am having the identical issues as depicted in the pictures Hugh posted.  The jaws do not close parallel even with no blank installed.  With a blank installed they do not grab the blank in 4 spots which would allow the blank to rotate some.  It does appear to be a manufacturing issue.

Charlie Kapper


----------



## TwoCatsPens

charliekap said:


> Unfortunately, I need to add to this conversation as my Pens Plus Jaws set just arrived (along with a new Nova G3) and I am having the identical issues as depicted in the pictures Hugh posted.  The jaws do not close parallel even with no blank installed.  With a blank installed they do not grab the blank in 4 spots which would allow the blank to rotate some.  It does appear to be a manufacturing issue.
> 
> Charlie Kapper



I've really been thinking about about getting a set of the jaws, but I think I'm going to hold off until Nova gets this worked out.  Way too many people who KNOW what they are talking about are reporting the same problem for it to be just a fluke.  

Only way I would order a set now is if I had a promise from Nova that they had actually been mounted on a chuck and checked before being shipped.  I doubt that's going to happen.  :frown:

Steve


----------



## mrrichieboy

I work at a WoodCraft store and here is one complaint I have heard on numerous occasions.  Due to the excellent machining on these jaws, the edges and corners are very sharp which will cut if you get your fingers too close while it is turning.  A couple of guys have actually filed the corners down and the leading edges of the jaw.  This all due to the fact that there are only 2 jaws vs. 4 on all other sets which generally protect us from getting "bit" by the turning set!  Have not heard or seen anything about the jaws not being parallel as the photos above have shown.---Rich


----------



## SteveG

I mentioned this issue here (post 103), after buying the jaw set and trying them. They are great to use, if the 'not parallel' issue is resolved. I have a new (replacement) set due in in a few days. If this set is good, I do intend to ease the outer edge a bit, as it is quite sharp. This will have some effect on using the jaws in the expanding mode, but I have other 4-jaw sets for that anyhow. These jaws are to be a dedicated pen work set. I just hope I get a good set this time!


----------



## charliekap

I called Teknatool about my problem and spoke with a support person who indicated he was speaking with Hugh.  He said he got another set of jaws from the warehouse and mounted them on a SuperNova chuck and they did not exhibit the problem.  He suggested that I call the vendor I ordered them from for replacement.

Charlie


----------



## hughdrbf

Charlie, After seeing your post I spoke with Phil to let him know another customer - you - had posted about the same problem. He said he had just talked with you. Makes sense that he asked you to return the bad parts to the source you purchased from. Phil said he would make sure you were well taken care of. 

I'm very positively impressed with Phil's commitment to customer satisfaction. Keep in touch with him - he will make sure everything gets straightened out. 

Hugh


----------



## hughdrbf

Update - the replacement set of Pen Plus jaws mounted perfectly square and true on my Nova G3 chuck. The jaws meet perfectly parallel.


----------



## charliekap

*Pen Jaws Plus*

Thanks for the update Phil.  Unfortunately, I have not received the same responsiveness from my vendor yet.  I will give them until close of business tomorrow to resolve this.   If no resolution, I will return the Nova G3 chuck and Pen Plus Jaws.

I agree, the conversation with Phil went very well.  He does show a commitment to customer satisfaction.

Charlie


----------



## charliekap

Well, I never did receive satisfaction from the vendor where I purchased the Pen Plus Jaws.  As of yesterday, they were still working with Teknatool to determine what the issue may be.  I asked them to grab another set from inventory and test on a Nova chuck but all I got were excuses.  I decided to drive to Woodcraft and purchase another set.  I took my Nova chuck and tested the new set.  They closed perfectly and parallel.  I will send the original set back for credit and will spend my dollars elsewhere.  Tomorrow I will finally get to test the jaws.


----------



## BayouPenturner

I purchased my set from ten tool and thought the gap was normal.  I found the when drill they work well but the hole is not always dead center.  I am going to call tomorrow about my jaws.


----------



## charliekap

*Pen Plus Jaws*

Jim, I am not sure if the gap you are seeing is what Hugh and I experienced.  If you look at the photos Hugh posted, you will see that the jaws do not close parallel top to bottom,therefore they will not grab the blank squarely.    

charlie


----------

